# Batman V Superman: Dawn of Justice - Extralanger Comicon-Trailer



## FlorianStangl (25. August 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Batman V Superman: Dawn of Justice - Extralanger Comicon-Trailer* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Batman V Superman: Dawn of Justice - Extralanger Comicon-Trailer


----------



## Phone (25. August 2015)

Jesse Heisenberg wurde eher mittelmäßig gesynct 
Im Gegensatz zum Amerikanischen Trailer steckt da ja überhaupt nix drin!


----------



## i-suffer-rock (25. August 2015)

Was, schon wieder so ein düsterer Kram? Die sollen Joel Schumacher wieder ins Boot holen, der dann  Batman  den Batusi tanzen lässt


----------

